# Preparing Geniego shows?



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

So I have the Geniego connected and the application loaded on my home pc. On the shows I can double click and then "watch now" or "download to PC". I thought I had the choice of "preparing" the show and then it was viewable from all of my devices (iPhone, ipad and PC)? If so, how do I "prepare" the show but not download or watch it?

also, does my home PC count as one of the five devices? 

thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If the "download to PC" option is showing, then that show has already been "prepared" (transcoded) by the GenieGo and is ready to be downloaded to your PC or other mobile devices. What does it say for that show on your iPad?

Yes, your home PC counts as one of the five devices.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Preparing takes the content from the DVR's, and transcodes them to a lower bit rate.
Once programs are prepared, they stay in the GenieGO box (until more memory is needed) and any of your 5 devices can download them.

Watch now does not prepare/transcode the content in the box for later downloading.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

cwpomeroy said:


> So I have the Geniego connected and the application loaded on my home pc. On the shows I can double click and then "watch now" or "download to PC". I thought I had the choice of "preparing" the show and then it was viewable from all of my devices (iPhone, ipad and PC)? If so, how do I "prepare" the show but not download or watch it?
> 
> also, does my home PC count as one of the five devices?
> 
> thanks


If I want to 'prepare' a show from my PC, I select Download to PC and after it starts, I exit out of the PC app. Next time I log into my PC, I will be told I have the show ready to download and have the option to download then or 'remind me later.' When that show has been transcoded, it will show on other devices under the DVR with Filter set as 'Ready for Download.'

If the show is part of a Series, you can select Auto-Download Series and future shows will be transcoded and ready the next time you log in.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry for being dense.... so there isn't a "prepare" only function anywhere? I have a bunch of recordings showing as unavailable to download on our ipads..


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

cwpomeroy said:


> sorry for being dense.... so there isn't a "prepare" only function anywhere? I have a bunch of recordings showing as unavailable to download on our ipads..


If a show hasn't already been "prepared," when you select "Download" in the GenieGO client, it will begin the preparation process.

If a show has already been "prepared," then selecting "Download" will immediately start the download to your device.

If a show is a series and you select the "Auto Download" feature, then after each show is recorded, then it will automatically be "prepared" for downloading; thus, the next time you launch your GenieGO client at home, the show(s) will be ready to be downloaded to your device.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 26, 2011)

Since nobody has directly answered your question: no, there is no way to request a show to be prepared, only. If you setup one of your devices to auto-download that series, the GenieGo will prepare the shows automatically, even if that device is off line.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

cwpomeroy said:


> sorry for being dense.... so there isn't a "prepare" only function anywhere? I have a bunch of recordings showing as unavailable to download on our ipads..


Are the shows that are unavailable for download shows you downloaded from on demand? I think I read somewhere those type of shows couldn't be downloaded to a device.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Billzebub said:


> Are the shows that are unavailable for download shows you downloaded from on demand? I think I read somewhere those type of shows couldn't be downloaded to a device. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Correct VOD, OTA and PPV can't be prepared or transferred. However VOD (some) can be watched via the regular DirecTV app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Finally (!??), you can see a list of those that are on the GenieGo box that are prepared- just go to the upper left hand corner and pull down the menu.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still having a tough time with this thing. I can mark a show on my ipad (air) to download, it shows it under the "preparing for me". Then it will show in the "downloading area" as "waiting to download". Sometimes it will start downloading, but most of the time all four of the shows I have marked to download just sit there all showing "waiting to download" - with none of them downloading.

Also, I have the ipad plugged in and charging, but after a few minutes it goes to sleep. so I click to wake it up. then it reopens, searches for geniego and lists the shows ready to download and asks if I want to download. Surely this thing doesn't require me to keep the ipad awake the whole time to download shows?

I want to love this, but it is far from plug in and work stuff......

edit: is there a way to download via the usb cable to my ipad instead of wirelessly? I just saw the ipad 'lose' the geniego and go into search mode, reacquire it and then sit there doing nothing with the files ready to download. so maybe it's somehow losing connectivity to my geniego over the wireless connection and causing a problem?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Other than selecting the shows for Transcoding / downloading, the client software doesn't have any role in the transcoding process. As noted in the software, you can turn off the client and return later to download.

However, there seems to be some recent problems with various HRs that prevent the transcode from starting. I know first hand that the HR24-500 has been on again / off again over the last year.

If it's a single HR on your network, reboot that HR and also do a 30 second reboot of GG.

While it shouldn't matter, you might try relocating the GG on your network. Avoid multiple switches.

I actually have mine on a DECA module and a 3' coax from a spliter on the wall with the SWiM-16. No problems with everybody other than the HR24.

I've found the best way to download multiple programs on the iPad is to make the selections from 'Ready to Download' and then start a program playing on the iPad. That keeps it from timing out and continues downloading.

There is no way to download via usb.


----------

